# Hobby Farm in MN



## H A F (Sep 27, 2003)

We have a 10.4 acre hobby farm for sale in MN, 60 miles West of the Twin Cities. 20 miles from Hutchinson or New Ulm. We are moving to Colorado...must sell. http://homes.point2.com/US/Minnesota/McLeod-County/Stewart/1080397-Real-Estate.aspx At this point in time, the kids and I have moved to Colo...leaving Papa at home in MN! In the interest of getting our house sold we would like to pay a $2000. finders fee to the person who sends "the buyer" our way (fee will be paid upon successfully closing) :help:


----------

